# Issues removing my filler bolt on my muncie



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello. I'm having issues removing the filler bolt on my muncie. Trans is in the car and no oil in it right now. I've been trying to remove it but its stripped so badly that soon there'll be nothing left of it. 

Any suggestions aside from pulling the trans and tapping it out.

Wondered if I'd be able to simply remove the speedo cable and fill it from there. Both the speedo hole and filler hole appear to be fairly level to one another. 

Any thoughts? Wondering if it's even doable


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

????


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

frankie68 said:


> ????


I would not try to scrape by and do a half baked fix. Pull the trans and take it to a trans shop who has probably encountered the same situation and may know how to remove it without damage to the case. Sometimes machine shop/engine builders have tricks to remove stubborn plugs which are found in an engine. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Appreciate the response, however my question wasnt answered. 

If anyone has some transmission knowledge and could advise me if I could fill the trans through the speedo hole, id appreciate it. 

Really just wondering if adding oil in the speedo hole, if the oil goes to the same place


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

frankie68 said:


> Appreciate the response, however my question wasnt answered.
> 
> If anyone has some transmission knowledge and could advise me if I could fill the trans through the speedo hole, id appreciate it.
> 
> Really just wondering if adding oil in the speedo hole, if the oil goes to the same place


Never did it that way. Don't know anyone else who has done it that way. It seems like it would work in a pinch and you would just add the correct number of pints of gear oil, but I would email one of the many Muncie trans rebuilders with that question just to be on the safe side. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

I just went through this exact scenario, I can't answer your question about filling through the speedo hole. But I can tell you how I got mine to free up. I used a little bottle torch and went around the outside on the aluminum for several minutes. Then I clamped down on it as tight as I could with a set of vise grips. Just pushing by hand wouldn't free it. But then I had the idea to give the pliers a few short blows with a 2' 2x4 held with one hand on each end. It suddenly started to move, after the first movement it turned easy. I believe the short quick blows acted like an impact wrench and jarred it free. Good luck I know just how you feel.
Rob


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

^^ If the bolt is too deformed to use the proper tool (4 sided socket), then I would use really good vice grips or adjustable wrench that locks....try tightening first to break the seal and then loosen. Obviously replace the plug with a new one.


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Awsome
I'll make sure I try the suggestions. Much appreciated


----------

